# Anyone know a thing about these bags?



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

http://www.propertyroom.com/l/brand-new-55l-hiking-bag-single-bag-only/8522170

The information is spartan but I hope someone here recognizes them.

Are they good?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I would beware of any $ 16 bag. My guess is it will break when you pack it. If im wrong let me know because if they are good its a helluva deal.


----------



## Oldpagan (Jun 5, 2012)

I've seen them before, they'll last just long enough for you to get them packed and the blow seams and rip fabric. China cheap form china.


----------



## artman556 (May 2, 2012)

I would stay away


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

A ten day warranty!?!?!....enough said.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I was hoping that since it was property room they might be a steal, or more accurately seized from thieves.


----------



## lucaspm98 (Apr 23, 2012)

Too cheap to be good quality.


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

prepare_survive_thrive said:


> A ten day warranty!?!?!....enough said.


haha, nice one!

i'd consider looking at this one, or something like it,
http://www.ebay.com/itm/V-GOOD-USMC...G-GEN-2-DEVGRU-MOLLE-/230805862915#vi-content

sure it's more expensive but it'll last you way more then 10 days!

military spec 3-day pack 39.99-49.99
USMC ILBE ARCTERYX Military MARPAT Assault BackPack 









edit:...oh.....actually looked at the pic....those are just horrible,awful, disgusting .......you'd be better off getting something from your local Korean mart


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Ration-AL said:


> edit:...oh.....actually looked at the pic....those are just horrible,awful, disgusting .......you'd be better off getting something from your local Korean mart


Lol yeah its very tempting.
A backpack is not an area to save money on. Need to just bite the bullet and get a kelty or an osprey. They are fairly cheap and warranty is lifetime. Send it back and if they can't fix it they will replace it...within reason. I have an osprey aether 70 and its awesome. If u can't fit everything in it that u need with room to spare u need to rethink some priorities. As for a car bag you can't beat a big heavy canvas gym bag.


----------



## jeremiyah (Feb 13, 2009)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I would beware of any $ 16 bag. My guess is it will break when you pack it. If im wrong let me know because if they are good its a helluva deal.


EVEN DIRECT FROM cHINA, THAT IS A LOW PRICE. 
YOU CAN ORDER FROM ALI-EXPRESS, GET FREE SHIPPING, & PAYMENT STAYS IN ESCROW UNTIL PACKAGE ARRIVES & YOU INSPECT IT.

http://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale...g+Bag&catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20130722221056


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

I haven't seen those bags in person, but would be careful due to the cost. I agree that your bag is one thing not to cut costs on. I have two bags. One is a condor assault pack that has proven to be very sturdy and reasonably priced on Amazon. The other is a used Marine Corps ILBE rucksack with the assault pack above that I use as a get home bag. The ILBE pack is huge with lots of MOLLE strapping and mine has the hydration carrier. That pack would have been too high priced for me in new condition, but used worked out just fine. 

After looking at those packs, the only way to tell if they are quality is to buy a lower priced one and check out the stress points to see if they are double stitched (or more). Also check out the thickness of the material. Many cheaper bags use lightweight nylon that tears easily. The hip belt is crucial as it is designed to support the majority of the weight of these bags. Don't overlook the padding and comfort there. I always put about 40 pounds of weight in the bag and put it on. See how it fits. Some bags just don't feel good when they have a load. Check that out right away if you buy one. Good luck in your search. I tend to opt for military surplus as that equipment is usually of top end quality, even used as most of mine is.


----------



## thillprepper1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Can someone give me ideas for packing a three day assault type bag , my BOB . Thanks


----------

